#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Civil Engineering Notes >  >  if u need irrigation and watr power enginneering softcopy

## deepakmi

if u need dis book.. do tell me.. i will post it for u





  Similar Threads: Irrigation and Water Power Engineering  Dr. B. C. Punmia Where can i get a softcopy of Soil mechanics by bc punmia Let us c by kanetkar softcopy , ebook, pdf reqiured.. Mordenisation of irrigation Drip Irrigation

----------


## Resnov

send me or post it.. badly needed and do you have hydraulic structures design and drawing??

----------


## rohitzz

please post me the book irrigation and water power engineering by b c punmia. email id : rht123.k[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Rajesh108

My mail darsi.rajesh96@gmail.com, i need irrigation and water power engineering b c punima

----------


## Ahmed Hossain

i also need this book.
ahmedhossain090001@gmail.com

----------


## Zinda

Send me this book on my email I'dvikashkumarjha258@gmail.com

Send me quick.

----------


## faadoo-sdfgdfgf

Hello everyone, learn Water resources engineering on FAADOO ENGINEERS new section of ONLINE STUDY. All topics are covered for easy understanding of subject.

Water resources engineering- http://www.faadooengineers.com/onlin...es-engineering

----------

